# Emitter swap possible in this?



## Bauer (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a few of these Feit BPA19 LED bulbs and decided to break one open to see whats inside. On the bulb it says 5.5W 120V 60hz 90Ma

 


 



I was looking to use a triple 219 in the place of stock LED's but will it work as a direct swap?


----------



## Optical Inferno (Jun 19, 2013)

These are mid-power LEDs that are cascaded to bring the forward voltage of each string up as to make a simpler driver. You would have to verify the voltage characteristics, current draw, driver compatibility with your proposed change... Also, your efficiency will likely change as mid-power LEDs tend to have higher efficacy numbers then 219.

I would suggest replacing the driver as well and thus creating your own system that is tailored to your triple 219 setup.


----------

